# Servlet alle 6h ausführen



## delphiking1980 (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Klasse geschrieben welche mir 
- meine Daten aus der DB holt 
- diese als SQL Insert Into Statement zusammen "packt" 
- zipt 
- und an eine Mail sendet

jetzt würde ich gerne diese Klasse alle 6h aufrufen lassen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ? 
Ich verwende für die WebApp Struts2 konnte aber bis jetzt nix finden zu diesem Problem.:rtfm:

Mfg

S.D.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Okt 2010)

Stichwort: TimerTask, Timer...

Da kannst dir einen Task machen in gewissen Zeiträumen ausführen...


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2010)

Quartz wäre auch eine Alternative.

Aber ein Servlet ist für sowas imho ungeeignet.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Okt 2010)

wenn man auf einem unix system ist kann auch einfach cron jobs benutzen oder in window einfach einen task erzeugen der eine url aufruft... start->programme->zubehör->systemprogramme -> geplante tasks


----------



## Noctarius (29. Okt 2010)

Ich würde auch Quartz empfehlen. Alternativ könnte man z.B. unter Linux auch einen Cronjob nutzen.


----------



## Kai Wähner (31. Okt 2010)

Bei uns läuft in einer J2EE 1.4 Anwendung folgende Lösung für dieses Problem:

Ein Startup-Servlet startet beim Init der Webanwendung. Dieses Servlet ruft eine JMX-MBean auf, die alle X Stunden einen Service aufruft...


----------

